#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  The movie - discussion thread !!

## KrazyKanika

I hope the people here, in this forum are movie buffs! Let's discuss each weeks' new releases! and write down our comments about the movie! That way, we won't waste our money on the bad ones, and won't miss out the good ones!!   :P: 





  Similar Threads: movie quize Which movie is the high budjet movie in cinema industry..? Android for Engineers @ RKGIT Gzb (Feb 17-18) Discussion Thread All About Movie Tags (what Is A Dvdrip, Cam Etc.) Which according to you was the best Bollywood movie of 2010?

----------


## koolkroocer

Heroine was a bad one, i regret i saw it  :P:   :P: 
total time and money waste.... :(:

----------


## Abhinav2

I  saw Oh My God last week! it's a pretty decent movie and gives out a great message. Paresh rawal's acting is brilliant! You should watch it!

----------


## Rahul.sharma2267

*Even i saw Oh My God! and i think there's nothing good about the movie other than it's message! Only worth a watch if you have spare time and money!*

----------


## Jexron1

Hello Every Body !!!!! 
There are different list of movies in film industry, But I like most AVENGERS. It is good and learning movies for me. 
I watch it again and again.

----------


## [FE].Zatak

Waiting for Jab thak...

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

what do u say about DABBANG 2  guys...?   
 :D:

----------


## reshance

Downloading Jab Tak Hai Jaan  is it worth watching??

----------


## namita,nijhawan

Any comments on Talash ? or Life of Pai ?

----------


## Arjunjy

About OMG
yes this is based on Srimad BhagwatGita. God is with you and within you....
Do you know guy's ?
A Silent Movement name as Swadhyay is going on In India and about 40th countries...

----------


## srinivas71438

i saw twilight brakingdone-2 movie yesterday..,nice and wonderfull movie
everyone must watch the movie

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

> Any comments on Talash ? or Life of Pai ?


life of pie was an excellent movie every one should watch it.......NOW

----------

